# éste, ése, aquél (acento diacrítico + pronombre demostrativo, encuesta)



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, compañeros:

A fin de que tengamos una breve noción para saber si los usuarios de este foro conocen las nuevas disposiciones de la RAE (y también las viejas) en cuanto al uso del acento diacrítico en los pronombres demostrativos, quisiera pedirles si pueden contestar esta encuesta con la verdad y nada más que la verdad.

Como ya hay varios hilos al respecto, les pedimos que si quieren discutir en torno a ese tema (archidiscutido en estos foros...), lo hagan en los hilos correspondientes.

Éstos son otros hilos:

el tonto ese/ése (¿pronombre demostrativo o adjetivo demostrativo?)
ésta, esta, está, éste, este, esto, esté, ése, ese, ésa, esa, aquél, aquel, aquella, aquélla
Este / ese
este / ese
este, ese aquel
este/ese
Éste/ése – aquél/ése
Aquella chica viene a buscarme a mí. ¿Aquella lleva tilde?

Un saludo grande.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Creo que falta por lo menos una opción más: _No uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres demostrativos en ningún caso, sea que haya ambigüedad o no._


----------



## jmx

Hola, mi opción no figura en el poll y difícilmente figurará. Sería algo así como:

- Uso a veces los diacríticos en los demostrativos por costumbre, pero entonces recuerdo que no hacen falta, pero luego pienso que con el diacrítico la frase queda más clara, etc. etc.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que falta por lo menos una opción más: _No uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres demostrativos en ningún caso, sea que haya ambigüedad o no._


Desconocía que en la _NGLE_ (¿o es en la nueva _Ortografía_?) ya se dice que nunca se deben acentuar. Les doy gracias a mi compañera maidinbedlam y a ti, Quique, por la sugerencia. He agregado esa opción. 



jmartins said:


> Hola, mi opción no figura en el poll y difícilmente figurará. Sería algo así como:
> 
> - Uso a veces los diacríticos en los demostrativos por costumbre, pero entonces recuerdo que no hacen falta, pero luego pienso que con el diacrítico la frase queda más clara, etc. etc.


Pero ¿cuál sería tu caso?, ¿cuál es el patrón dominante, los acentúas más o casi no los acentúas?

Gracias a todos los que han participado.


----------



## Vampiro

Siempre los uso y moriré usándolos.  Si no lo hago, para mi es una falta de ortografía que se me pasó y me recrimino por ello.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Namarne

Es lástima no poder incluir los motivos de la respuesta en las encuestas. Poder decir algo así como: no me parece acertada la nueva norma, pero la sigo por un tal vez equivocado sentido del civismo. (Bueno, aquí sí que se puede decir).


----------



## jmx

JeSuisSnob said:


> Pero ¿cuál sería tu caso?, ¿cuál es el patrón dominante, los acentúas más o casi no los acentúas?


Supongo que rara vez los acentúo.


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Siempre los uso y moriré usándolos.  Si no lo hago, para mi es una falta de ortografía que se me pasó y me recrimino por ello.
> Saludos.
> _



Hola:

Yo estoy con Vampiro, los uso siempre, salvo si se me olvida claro . Me pasa lo mismo que con el "sólo", me resisto a la nueva norma, que no comparto. Antes había una regla clara, determinante sin tilde, pronombre con tilde, ahora hay que pensar si hay ambigüedad o no, si el lector se va a confundir, etc., mientras que en la regla anterior era más fácil, o eso creo yo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Lurrezko

Antpax said:


> mientras que en la regla anterior era más fácil, o eso creo yo.



La regla anterior era más fácil para los que distinguen un pronombre de un adjetivo, claro. La nueva regla tiene una lógica implacable: muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia. Me molesta que me tomen por tonto, francamente. Yo acentuaré los pronombres hasta que la muerte nos separe.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Mi respuesta sería: _No uso el acento diacrítico en ningún caso._

Pero, claro, lo hago más bien por civismo (como dice Namarne). En la 'intimidad' sigo usándolo —son ya muchos años juntos—, pero en escritos más formales y en los foros (pensando en los demás) procuro siempre seguir las reglas.

Creo que hay bastantes personas que no conocen la nueva norma; si uno no está en contacto directo con los idiomas es fácil que no se haya enterado del cambio: digo yo que se tendría que informar más a la ciudadanía (¿o es que se ha hecho?). En fin, perdón, esto es solamente (a veces escribo _solamente_ para no escribir _solo ..._) una reflexión personal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

Aunque titubeé durante un tiempo, yo he dejado de acentuarlos y, desde que tomé esa decisión no me he topado todavía con ningún caso de verdadera ambigüedad.

Sin embargo, antes de la norma veía más adjetivos acentuados que pronombres.


----------



## Agró

Uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres denostrativos (éste, ése, aquél, etcétera).
(_Vid. supra_)

Los uso y los usaré. La nueva regla es tonta y... _de*n*ostrable_.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

No conozco la regla. 

Pero concuerdo en no estoy de acuerdo con muchas de las nuevas reglas de la RAE...


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues no sé qué esperas para estudiártela y volver a votar, hombre. Mira que los maquis ortográficos estamos perdiendo terreno.


----------



## cacarulo

Yo voto por _No uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres demostrativos, salvo en caso de ambigüedad.
_Y como los casos de ambigüedad que conozco son muy rebuscados ("compraron ésos libros" en lugar de "esos compraron libros", por ejemplo), en más del 99% de los casos no uso acento.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo voy a esperar unos... o diez años para adaptarme a la regla. Últimamente la están cambiando muy seguido... en una de ésas la vuelven a cambiar dentro de poco y todo vuelve al principio...


----------



## flljob

Yo ya empecé a usar la regla: nunca los acentúo. El que me da trabajo dejar de acentuar (sobre todo porque hay personas que conocen la regla para diferenciar solo de sólo) es _solo_.


----------



## juandelsur

Namarne said:


> Es lástima no poder incluir los motivos de la respuesta en las encuestas. Poder decir algo así como: no me parece acertada la nueva norma, *pero la sigo por un tal vez equivocado sentido del civismo*. (Bueno, aquí sí que se puede decir).



A riesgo de que se me declare antisocial y de no respetar las normas de convivencia, continuaré tildando los pronombres cuando corresponda según la vieja norma. 
Por otra parte, si no lo entendí mal, la RAE deja al arbitrio de cada uno el uso o no de estos diacríticos. Así que ¡ejerzamos nuestra libertad! ¡Larga vida a los diacríticos!
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Yo sigo tildándolos, ambigüedad o no.


juandelsur said:


> A riesgo de que se me declare antisocial y de no respetar las normas de convivencia, continuaré tildando los pronombres cuando corresponda según la vieja norma.
> Por otra parte, si no lo entendí mal, la RAE deja al arbitrio de cada uno el uso o no de estos diacríticos. Así que ¡ejerzamos nuestra libertad! ¡Larga vida a los diacríticos!
> Saludos


Te doy toda la razón.

Eso es lo que dice la RAE al respecto en las "preguntas más frecuentes" de su página web. Cito un extracto:


> Por eso, a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de ambigüedad. La recomendación general es, pues, no tildar nunca estas palabras.


 Dicen: 
1) "se podrá prescindir" y no "se debe prescindir"
2) "La recomendación" y no "La obligación"

Ahora bien; yo no veo ninguna obligación y dado mi convicción de que esta nueva "norma" es una tontería absoluta, seguiré evitando toda posibilidad de ambigüedad y por eso poniendo tildes como Dios manda. (Y para evitar toda ambigüedad de interpretación, Dios en este caso, no significa la RAE)


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Según tengo entendido la Ortografía de 2010 ya no "desaconseja" sino que "prohíbe" el uso de las tildes diacríticas en los demostrativos.

Más aun:_ crió_ (pasado de criar) ahora debe escribirse _crio_ y _guió_ pasa a ser siempre _guio_.

Una lista de los cambios, según la mencionada Ortografía no deben escribirse como hiato.



Como diptongo 
 Como hiato 
 Notas 
 *guion* guión *pie* pié Del verbo _piar_. Cuando se refiere a la extremidad es siempre _pie_ (plural _pies_). *pio* pió _pío_, forma diferente de _piar_ y adj. = _piadoso_, llevan tilde *piais* piáis *pieis* piéis *rio* rió _río_, sustantivo, y _río_, forma diferente de _reír_, llevan tilde *riais* riáis *ruan* ruán *Ruan* Ruán *Sion* Sión *Saiz* Sáiz Solo se conserva la tilde en algunos casos por razones históricas. *Sainz* Sáinz Solo se conserva la tilde en algunos casos por razones históricas. Lion Lión *ruo* ruó _rúo_, también del verbo _ruar_, lleva tilde. *ruais* ruáis *rue* rué _rúe_, también del verbo _ruar_, lleva tilde. *rueis* ruéis ruin ruín La forma con tilde carece de uso. *guio* guió _guío_, también del verbo _guiar_, lleva tilde *guie* guié _guíe_, también del verbo _guiar_, lleva tilde *guiais* guiáis *guieis* guiéis *truhan* truhán *cio* ció _cío_, también del verbo _ciar_, lleva tilde *cie* cié _cíe_, también del verbo _ciar_, lleva tilde *ciais* ciáis *cieis* ciéis *crio* crió _crío_, también del verbo _criar_, lleva tilde *crie* crié _críe_, también del verbo _criar_, lleva tilde *criais* criáis *crieis* criéis *lio* lió _lío_, también del verbo _liar_, y sust. (hato, embrollo)llevan tilde *lie* lié _líe_, también del verbo _liar_, lleva tilde *liais* liáis *lieis* liéis Luis ¿? La forma con hiato es frecuente en Cataluña (en catalán es  Lluís). Por la norma cabría pensar que Luís era admisible, pero carece  de uso. *fio* fió _fío_, también del verbo _fiar_, lleva tilde *fie* fié _fíe_, también del verbo _fiar_, lleva tilde *fiais* fiáis *fieis* fiéis *trio* trió _trío_, también del verbo _triar_ y sust. (=tres), llevan tilde *trie* trié _tríe_, también del verbo _triar_, lleva tilde *triais* triáis *trieis* triéis *cian* cián *pion* pión *prion* prión *muon* muón *ion* ión


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Eso es lo que dice la RAE al respecto en las "preguntas más frecuentes" de su página web. Cito un extracto:
> Dicen:
> 1) "se podrá prescindir" y no "se debe prescindir"
> 2) "La recomendación" y no "La obligación"
> 
> Ahora bien; yo no veo ninguna obligación y dado mi convicción de que esta nueva "norma" es una tontería absoluta, seguiré evitando toda posibilidad de ambigüedad y por eso poniendo tildes como Dios manda. (Y para evitar toda ambigüedad de interpretación, Dios en este caso, no significa la RAE)



Son un quiero y no puedo, vaya. Mi padre decía que si hiciéramos más caso de los consejos de los demás, iría mejor la vida de los demás.

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Uso los acentos diacríticos.
Cuando en Francia se hizo la reforma ortográfica (sí, parece una moda) los académicos tuvieron a bien precisar que el uso de la antigua ortografía no sería considerada falta hasta que todo el mundo hubiera aprendido la nueva en el cole. Más claro: hasta que todos los "carcas" nos muramos .
¿Sabe alguien si la RAE tuvo algún tipo de consideración de este estilo?

Hasta luego


----------



## Aviador

Ya voté, pero no voy a decirles a qué. El voto es secreto, pues .

Después de la broma, les digo que voté a la opción _"Uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres denostrativos_". Por cierto, JeSuisSnob, pusiste "de*n*ostrativo". Casi no voto a esa opción porque creí que se trataba de los pronombres "denostativos". Uf, no señor. Jamás daría mi voto a lo que denostara a los demás .
Comparto plenamente la opinión de mi estimado Lurrezko y la de los otros colegas que rechazan la modificación de la RAE al respecto. Era todo mucho más fácil antes en relación al acento diacrítico.
Además, a pesar de mi actitud cívica en casi todo, mantengo mi rebeldía en relación a las cosas de la lengua. Aún tildo el adverbio _sólo_ invariablemente, por ejemplo.
¡A LAS TRINCHERAS!


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> La regla anterior era más fácil para los que distinguen un pronombre de un adjetivo, claro. La nueva regla tiene una lógica implacable: muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia. Me molesta que me tomen por tonto, francamente. Yo acentuaré los pronombres hasta que la muerte nos separe.


Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Las nuevas reglas están ideadas para validar la ignorancia, y para vender periódicamente nuevas versiones de la _Ortografía _de la RAE.

Así que, por mí, que los 'beneméritos' digan lo que quieran. No voy a malgastar mi tiempo averiguando cuáles son sus últimas veleidades.





Aviador said:


> Aún tildo el adverbio _sólo_ invariablemente, por ejemplo.
> ¡A LAS TRINCHERAS!


También yo sigo diferenciando _solo/sólo_.

Y cuando los señores académicos decidan que _aun/aún_ se escriban siempre sin tilde -no creo que falte demasiado-, me limitaré a dedicarles un gesto...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Agró said:


> Uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres denostrativos (éste, ése, aquél, etcétera).
> (_Vid. supra_)
> 
> Los uso y los usaré. La nueva regla es tonta y... _de*n*ostrable_.





Aviador said:


> Después de la broma, les digo que voté a la opción _"Uso el acento diacrítico en los pronombres denostrativos_". Por cierto, JeSuisSnob, pusiste "de*n*ostrativo". Casi no voto a esa opción porque creí que se trataba de los pronombres "denostativos". Uf, no señor. Jamás daría mi voto a lo que denostara a los demás .


Ant  me habló de ese error de dedo, pero lo quise corregir y leí (y sigo leyendo) "demostrativos"  en todas las partes en las que hice mención de esa palabra. En fin.

Les agradezco a todos su participación y veamos cómo termina esta encuesta.


----------



## blasita

Quique Alfaro said:


> Según tengo entendido la Ortografía de 2010 ya no "desaconseja" sino que "prohíbe" el uso de las tildes diacríticas en los demostrativos.


No, en esa Ortografía nunca dice que _se debe_ prescindir de la tilde diacrítica:


> [...] ya que tanto el adjetivo _solo_ como los determinantes demostrativos son palabras tónicas, lo mismo que el adverbio _solo_ y los pronombres demostrativos, a partir de ahora *se podrá prescindir* de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de doble interpretación. _Ortografía de la lengua española (3.4.3.3.)_



Pero yo había entendido lo mismo que tú; no sé de dónde he sacado la idea, pero creía que en el nuevo libro de ortografía publicado este año ya se prohibía. Pero ahora creo que no es así; a ver si alguien lo tiene y puede confirmarlo.

Yo también opino que si es que se quiere cambiar una regla, no se debería aconsejar sino obligar; no me gustan las medias tintas y para mí una regla no es una recomendación. Sí, hay bastantes reglas (de todo tipo) en la vida con las que no estoy de acuerdo (esta es una de ellas ...), pero yo, en general, las acato porque son eso: reglas. Pero, como siempre digo, que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Además, si es simplemente una recomendación, no hay problema ninguno.


----------



## Mmart

Pues sigue poniendo de_n_ostrativos, la falta no está en la pregunta; mira justo en la primera frase que se puede elegir cómo respuesta.

¡Y que vivan los acentos!


----------



## Calambur

JeSuisSnob said:


> Ant me habló de ese error de dedo, pero lo quise corregir y leí (y sigo leyendo) "demostrativos" en todas las partes en las que hice mención de esa palabra. En fin.


Usá la función "buscar" (control f) y salta enseguida.


----------



## Gallium

JeSuisSnob said:


> Ant  me habló de ese error de dedo, pero lo quise corregir y leí (y sigo leyendo) "demostrativos"  en todas las partes en las que hice mención de esa palabra. En fin.
> 
> Les agradezco a todos su participación y veamos cómo termina esta encuesta.


El error está en la misma encuesta, en la descripción de la primera opción, no lo busques en los mensajes.

Yo sí los uso, o al menos trato de hacerlo. Desde que la RAE acepta  palabras como "cederrón" se tiene ganada mi eterna enemistad. No, es  broma, simplemente me parece más útil usar el acento ya no sólo para  escribir y que se diferencien, también para la entonación al leerlo. Lo  siento mucho, pero hay veces en las que al tratar de simplificar las  cosas, lo que realmente consigues es complicarlas más.


----------



## Peterdg

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Según tengo entendido la Ortografía de 2010 ya no "desaconseja" sino que "prohíbe" el uso de las tildes diacríticas en los demostrativos. Como ya dije en mi aporte anterior, en el caso de los demostrativos y "solo/sólo", es una recomendación.
> 
> Más aun:_ crió_ (pasado de criar) ahora debe escribirse _crio_ y _guió_ pasa a ser siempre _guio_.
> 
> Una lista de los cambios, según la mencionada Ortografía no deben escribirse como hiato.
> En este caso, es diferente: aquí es una obligación: ya no se puede hacer la distinción entre hiato y diptongo con la tilde.


Cito de la página web de la RAE (preguntas más frecuentes).


> Aunque la ortografía de 1999, donde se establecieron las citadas convenciones, prescribía ya la escritura sin tilde de estas palabras, admitía que los hablantes que las pronunciasen como bisílabas pudiesen seguir acentuándolas gráficamente. En cambio, a partir de la edición de 2010 *se suprime dicha opción*, que quiebra el principio de unidad ortográfica, de modo que las palabras que pasan a considerarse monosílabas por contener este tipo de diptongos o triptongos ortográficos deben escribirse ahora *obligatoriamente* sin tilde.


----------



## Calambur

*¡Já!* -con acento, a pesar de ser monosílaba, y s*ó*lo para darle mayor fuerza a la expresión-, que vayan a darles órdenes a su madre, si tienen. 
No pienso hacerles caso, y de ahora en más volveré a escribir *contáme, decíme, convencéme*, y similares. 

¿O acaso los 'beneméritos' de la RAE son los dueños del idioma?

Tal vez los españoles sientan que es "su" academia, y le rindan homenaje de sumisión y respeto. 
Pero para mí la RAE no es nada. 


Además, me gustaría que me respondieran qué hacer con los textos escritos e impresos hasta el presente que respetaron las viejas "órdenes/recomendaciones".
¿Habrá que reescribirlos todos? ¿Darlos por incorrectos? ¿Qué?...
Si hasta Cervantes escribía sin respetar las reglas actuales.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Mmart said:


> Pues sigue poniendo de_n_ostrativos, la falta no está en la pregunta; mira justo en la primera frase que se puede elegir cómo respuesta.
> 
> ¡Y que vivan los acentos!





Calambur said:


> Usá la función "buscar" (control f) y salta enseguida.





Gallium said:


> El error está en la misma encuesta, en la descripción de la primera opción, no lo busques en los mensajes.


El error ha sido corregido. Gracias.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lurrezko said:


> La regla anterior era más fácil para los que distinguen un pronombre de un adjetivo, claro. La nueva regla tiene una lógica implacable: muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia. Me molesta que me tomen por tonto, francamente. Yo acentuaré los pronombres hasta que la muerte nos separe.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



De acuerdo. La nueva norma es un buen recurso para quienes ignoran las bases de la gramática. Pero, por lo que he visto, quien sabe aplicar tildes lo sigue haciendo. Tal vez haya excepciones...


----------



## Istriano

Escribo según las nuevas reglas (que me encantan ).


----------



## oa2169

¿La RAE recomienda no usar acento diacrítico en los pronombres demostrativos? Pues yo también seguiré usándolos aunque _ésta_ recomiende no usarlos.


----------



## Pixidio

¡¡¡Apa, que somos muchos los detractores!!! Yo lo aprendí así y (quizá por sugestión o convicción) escuchó ese acento patente en los demostrativos. Así que todo me indica que el acento es lo normal.

El argumento de Lurr es muy bueno. Es algo que se está dando así en todos los órdenes de la sociedad: en vez de mejorar y mejorarnos bajamos el umbral de tolerancia, algunas veces rozando la mediocridad... Con el idioma no es nada grave, pero hay cosas que no están tan fáciles de dejarlas pasar.


----------



## Calambur

Pixidio said:


> Con el idioma no es nada grave,...



Tenés razón, Pixidio, *con el idioma *no es grave: *es gravísimo *(¿tenés idea de lo que puede llegar a hacer un abogado basándose en un texto mal escrito?).


----------



## juandelsur

Calambur said:


> Tenés razón, Pixidio, *con el idioma *no es grave: *es gravísimo *(¿tenés idea de lo que puede llegar a hacer *un abogado* basándose en un texto mal escrito?).


¿Y un legislador ladino, lenguaraz y sofista?
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Tenés razón, Pixidio, *con el idioma *no es grave: *es gravísimo *(¿tenés idea de lo que puede llegar a hacer un abogado basándose en un texto mal escrito?).



Pues sí. No es lo mismo que el acusado haya declarado _quiero a ese muerto_ que _quiero a ése muerto_.


----------



## pelus

¿Qué fundamentos esgrimen los dueños del Idioma?
Pero:  Fundamentos = Fun-da-men-tos.
¿Y qué conveniencia, ventaja o beneficio nos aportan? Mejor dicho: ¿...aportan al Idioma?
Estaré anticuada, pero no puedo, me cuesta mucho como para no hacerlo: escribir sin los acentos que hoy nos ordenan suprimir.


----------



## SevenDays

Me queda claro que la RAE hace tiempo no usa el acento diacrítico en "solo" y en los pronombres demostrativos, pero yo los uso y los seguiré usando, haya o no haya ambiguedad. Y como ya se ha dicho, una _recomendación_ no es una _prohibición._ Una interesante respuesta de Salvador Gutierrez, coodinador de la Ortografía de la Lengua Española, a la siguienta pregunta de una profesora:

_¿Un profesor debe considerar un error ponerle el acento a los pronombres demostrativos y al adverbio solo? La redacción del texto de la Ortografía no deja nada claro este aspecto, al decirse que "se podrán escribir sin tilde" incluso en aquellos casos en los que hay ambigüedad. La perífrasis que se emplea da pie a dos posibilidades ¿Es un error claro de acentuación escribir "éste me gusta" y "sólo pienso en ti", por ejemplo? Me gustaria que la respuesta fuera lo más clara posible._

_No es una falta poner la tilde en el adverbio "solo" y en los pronombres demostrativos. En este punto la norma queda como estaba. En lo que se modifica la norma es en lo siguiente: se suprime la obligatoriedad de escribir con tilde los casos de posible ambigüedad o anfibología. Para un alumno era difícil determinar en qué casos hay posible ambigüedad. Es correcto escribir tanto "este me gusta" como "éste me gusta". La RAE no pone la tilde a estas palabras en sus publicaciones desde hace cincuenta años._

Más preguntas y respuestas aquí

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

juandelsur said:


> ¿Y un legislador ladino, lenguaraz y sofista?
> Saludos



Conozco a varios actuales a los cuales les cabría perfecto cada adjetivo. Y no sólo legisladores, pero me reservo mi opinión sobre política, al igual que no opino sobre mujeres. 


Sí, tienen toda la razón. Es muy grave.



> ¿Qué fundamentos esgrimen los dueños del Idioma?
> Pero: Fundamentos = Fun-da-men-tos.
> ¿Y qué conveniencia, ventaja o beneficio nos aportan? Mejor dicho: ¿...aportan al Idioma?
> Estaré anticuada, pero no puedo, me cuesta mucho como para no hacerlo: escribir sin los acentos que hoy nos ordenan suprimir.


Simplicidad, todos los sistemas son parsimoniosos, la prueba es que muchos idiomas prescinden éxitosamente de marcas diacríticas para diferencias palabras que se escriben igual, recurriendo a alguna marca sonora (ergo indiferenciables en un texto) o al contexto. 
Y los fundamentos nunca me he puesto a leerlos pero supongo que dirán dos cosas: que no hay ambigüedad, lo cual es cierto en una conversación y que el contexto las más de las veces contribuye a hacerla desaparecer, lo cual es cierto hasta cierto punto y ya quedó demostrado con los comentario de Juan, Calambur y Lurr (nunca me aprendo el nombre completo).


----------



## cacarulo

Lurrezko said:


> Pues sí. No es lo mismo que el acusado haya declarado _quiero a ese muerto_ que _quiero a ése muerto_.


Gracias por este caso de ambigüedad.
Sumo uno, bastante más usual, al otro que conocía. Lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Lurrezko said:


> Pues sí. No es lo mismo que el acusado haya declarado _quiero a ese muerto_ que _quiero a ése muerto_.


Ah, ya entiendo la regla...


----------



## blasita

Peter, lo siento, tú ya habías dado la información acerca de esa Ortografía citando las preguntas más frecuentes de la página web de la RAE, y yo lo repetí. Disculpa.


SevenDays said:


> Más preguntas y respuestas aquí


Muy interesante, Seven. Muchas gracias.

Pues sí, lo que recordaba de una posible prohibición no aparece en ningún escrito; no es nada oficial. Luego está claro que se trata simplemente de una _recomendación_, no de una _regla. _Y, como digo, yo respeto a los que decidan hacer una cosa u otra; para mí que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Saúl Ortega said:


> Ah, ya entiendo la regla...



Vaya, hombre, a buenas horas.


----------



## Nestorsm

Soy uno de los amantes de nuestra milenaria lengua y de nuestra cultura, y creo que la RAE y sus asociadas tienen una importante tarea en el cuidado de este verdadero tesoro, orientando a los 450 millones de hablantes nativos del español, repartidos en una infinita diversidad de culturas y una inmensa geografía.


Pero también soy amante de cierta tradición local, en cuanto a la poca tolerancia hacia los mandones. No creo que tenga sentido discutir si sus normas son prescriptivas, ya que en mi país, al menos, no se les reconocen facultades de tal tipo ni a la Academia Argentina de Letras, miembro asociado, ni a la RAE. 


En la entrevista, Salvador Gutiérrez afirma que "La ortografía va dirigida a todos los españoles", y eso me parece una barbaridad. Hace ya mucho que la misma RAE y todas sus asociadas están haciendo un enorme esfuerzo por mantener la unidad de nuestra lengua, desmintiendo tamaña majadería. La ortografía y todo lo que hace a nuestro idioma son patrimonio del universo hispanoparlante y deben dirigirse a él, pero partiendo de él.


Me parece que últimamente las reformas tienden al empobrecimiento y a la pérdida de identidad del español. Ya cayeron la _ll_ y la _ch_, y la _ñ_ se salvó por poco. Muchas medidas no estuvieron relacionadas con el uso, sea calificado o masivo, de los hablantes del español, sino que atendieron a mal entendidas necesidades de la informática y de hablantes de otras lenguas (sobre todo del inglés).

Si se trata de dar coherencia a las normas de acentuación, esto habla bastante mal de los eruditos que precedieron a los actuales (¿Gutiérrez está diciendo que fueron incoherentes?). Podemos pensar, en cambio, que se trataba de otra coherencia, que no había necesidad de desautorizar. 


Y si se trata de hallar una mayor coherencia, ¿por qué se mantiene la acentuación en los interrogativos y exclamativos, ya que en estos casos es muy difícil hallar ambigüedades? 


Con respecto al uso práctico, nos encontraremos con que ahora, si alguien aprendió a escribir tal como le habíamos enseñado, deberemos corregirlo sin más explicaciones. Otra consecuencia es que, los que nos preocupamos por no maltratar el idioma, deberemos analizar en cada caso si hay una posible ambigüedad (que no es un tema tan baladí, porque lamentablemente solemos interpretar según lo que queremos o según una idea previa, salvo que la precisión y exactitud de nuestro idioma nos lo impidan). 


Peor aún, como lectores tendremos que saber o adivinar si quien escribió lo hizo según las normas actuales, según las anteriores, si nunca utiliza las tildes, corresponda o no, o si conoce las normas y las aplica, pero no se dio cuenta de que estaba incurriendo en una ambigüedad. 


Tal vez, fuera de este foro, alguien piense que una tilde más o menos es un tema nimio, pero creo que hay en esto asuntos muy importantes: en quiénes radica la autoridad en cuanto a nuestra lengua y nuestra cultura, qué aspectos deben atender las personas que, de todas maneras, podemos aceptar como referentes, y cuánto podemos aceptar que se empobrezca nuestro principal medio de comunicación y expresión para adaptarnos ¿a qué?

Agradezco haber hallado un medio para ejercer el derecho a resistir.


----------



## Calambur

Nestorsm said:


> ...nos encontraremos con que ahora, si alguien aprendió a escribir tal como le habíamos enseñado, deberemos corregirlo sin más explicaciones.


Eso mismo digo yo. 
A mí me costó mucho aprender a escribir razonablemente bien, pero como estaba empecinada en lograrlo me dediqué a estudiar. Y ahora que parece que más o menos conseguí lo que quería, tendría que recomenzar de cero porque nos dieron vuelta la tortilla...
Al diablo con la RAE -que todavía no nació quien me mande-.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Al diablo con la RAE -que todavía no nació quien me mande-.



Qué carácter, hija mía.


----------



## Pinairun

Alguien antes nos mandó ponerlo, de eso no cabe duda. Pero ya veréis como dentro de cien años, todos calvos. Y si no, al tiempo. 

En 1726 la Academia escribía así en el discurso proemial de la _Orthographia de la Lengua Castellana:_


> 18. Si en estas se hallasse la igualdád y conformidád debida...
> 38. Si son consonantes, en estas, procediendo con división, la C nunca se debe duplicar...
> 54. En estas y sus semejantes no se debe hacer variación escribiéndolas con S en lugar de la X...
> 55. En estas no hai que hacer novedád.
> 66. Esto es lo que ha parecido a la Académia advertir, para reglar la Orthographía para su uso, y fijar el méthodo que ha guardado en su Diccionario: à fin de que límpio de los deféctos que la variedád de los génios ha introducido en la Léngua, logre esta la hermosúra y esplendór que tanto se debe à su puréza y elegáncia.


----------



## Calambur

> Diccionario: *à* fin de que...


Hola, *Pina*:
No me digas que usaban ese acento (à) porque me corto las venas con una banana/un plátano bien madura/o ya mismo.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Pina*:
> No me digas que usaban ese acento (à) porque me corto las venas con una banana/un plátano bien madura/o ya mismo.



No tomes decisiones que todos habríamos de lamentar, querida Calambur. 



> En nuestra Léngua los accentos no sirven para explicar el tono, sino para significar que la sylaba que se accentúa es larga: y assi el grave, que es el que  baxa obliquamente de la izquierda à la derecha en esta forma *`*, unicamente puede tener uso sobre las quatro vocáles à è ò ù, quando cada una es como voz separada de otras, y hace cabál sentído por sí sola, dexando de ser mera vocál...



Tenía su razón de ser, ¿no crees?


----------



## Pixidio

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Pina*:
> No me digas que usaban ese acento (à) porque me corto las venas con una banana/un plátano bien madura/o ya mismo.



Sí, originalmente en castellano se usaban tres diacríticos: el acento grave, el acento agudo (el actual) y el circunflejo. Los demás sonidos se han perdido, en español hay menos sonidos vacálicos que en otros romances.


----------



## Calambur

Voy _a por _el plátano.


----------



## Pinairun

Espera, espera, que...


> 14. En el uso de los accentos tambien se ha padecido grande equivocación, causada de la ignorancia, ò poca advertencia de su uso. En la Léngua Latina son tres, grave, agúdo y circunflexo. En la Lengua Castellana el circunflexo, que se forma assi  ^, no tiene uso alguno, y si tal vez se halla usado por algun Autór, es fin necessidád, porque no sabémos yá el tono que los Romanos usaban y explicaban con este accento


----------



## Peterdg

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Pina*:
> No me digas que usaban ese acento (à) porque me corto las venas con una banana/un plátano bien madura/o ya mismo.


¡Mucha suerte!

Pero, por si acaso, ¡no lo intentes!: te necesitamos por aquí.

Mi opinión:

Alguien ha de establecer las normas ortográficas. Si no es la RAE, será otra institución.

Yo me opongo a la recomendación de la RAE de prescindir de la tilde en _éste... _y _sólo_ porque *introduce* *ambigüedad*. Por lo menos, sólo es una recomendación, y no una obligación.

La decisión de quitarle la tilde de _dele, rio, guion _etc., la aplaudo. El objetivo de la ortografía es de representar la lengua escrita sin que dé lugar a ambigüedades. Quitarle la tilde de _dele, rio, guion_ no introduce ninguna ambigüedad (sólo hay una palabra, que sepa yo, que ofrece problemas: pie (extremidad de la pierna) y *pié (del verbo _piar_). Sólo lo hace coherente con las demás palabras.


Nestorsm said:


> La ortografía y todo lo que hace a nuestro idioma son patrimonio del universo hispanoparlante y deben dirigirse a él, pero partiendo de él.


Me gustaría saber cómo se organizaría esto.


> que atendieron a mal entendidas necesidades de la informática y de hablantes de otras lenguas (sobre todo del inglés).


Lo de la informática, es un mito urbano. Y lo de los hablantes de otra lengua, también. No son los extranjeros que tengan problemas con la tildación: son los hispanohablantes mismos que tienen los problemas. Para nosotros, las reglas de la tildación en español son facilísimas. Créeme, la tildación es el menor problema para los que estudian el español.


> Si se trata de dar coherencia a las normas de acentuación, esto habla bastante mal de los eruditos que precedieron a los actuales (¿Gutiérrez está diciendo que fueron incoherentes?).


La lengua evoluciona; la comprensión científica también. Sólo hay que ver la vacilación en las opiniones gramaticales sobre ser/estar, la concordancia temporal o el uso del subjuntivo durante los últimos veinte años.

Y, dicho todo esto, espero que no haya cometido un error de tildación en mi relato.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

He leído con interés las distintas contribuciones a este hilo y desde el inicio he tenido una duda, que no publiqué pensando que alguien más lo señalaría a la larga. Pero en vista de que no lo ha mencionado nadie más, quisiera preguntarles: ¿cómo se enteran de que hay ambigüedad en el enunciado? ¿Guardan el texto en una gaveta por nueve días y al décimo lo vuelven a leer? Hago esta pregunta porque para detectar las ambigüedades en un texto es necesario tomar cierta distancia que una relectura inmediata no siempre permite establecer. ¿Cómo puede alguien asegurarse de que lo que ha escrito no tendrá anfibologías? ¿Y cómo resuelven esas ambigüedades en el habla? Y también, ¿cómo distinguen el pronombre del adjetivo al comunicarse oralmente? ¿Dibujan la tilde en el aire?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

swift said:


> ¿Y cómo resuelven esas ambigüedades en el habla? Y también, ¿cómo distinguen el pronombre del adjetivo al comunicarse oralmente? ¿Dibujan la tilde en el aire?



Hola:

Habitualmente el adjetivo es prácticamente átono va enganchado al sustantivo, el pronombre en cambio es tónico, pronunciado con más énfasis... así que supongo que sí de alguna forma se dibuja una tilde con el énfasis.


----------



## swift

Lo que me da mucha curiosidad es saber si siempre están tan conscientes de esas diferencias prosódicas, al hablar, y de las posibles ambigüedades, al escribir.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Lo que me da mucha curiosidad es saber si siempre están tan conscientes de esas diferencias prosódicas, al hablar, y de las posibles ambigüedades, al escribir.


Hablando y escribiendo estoy consciente de lo que quiero expresar. Pero, no estoy consciente de si existe, en mi modo de expresarme, una posible interpretación que no he previsto. En este último, *tienes todo la razón del mundo *y por eso sigo utilizando la tilde en _sólo_ y _éste etc_. donde todos solían ponerla antes.


----------



## Nestorsm

Hola, otra vez.
Sí, Swift, yo hice referencia también a la dificultad de apreciar las ambigüedades, estamos de acuerdo en eso. En cuanto a Peterdog ya sabemos que la lengua tiene un desarrollo histórico, y no imagino un diálogo muy sencillo entre Don Quijote y Martín Fierro. Pero son discutibles los criterios de coherencia tanto como los de autoridad. 
La RAE, hablando de historia, es posterior al Siglo de Oro español. Ya Nebrija habría querido congelar nuestro idioma, pero evidentemente no pudo. Bien entendido, no es lo que yo propondría. 
En cuanto a las dificultades, también me anticipé planteando con qué motivo debíamos adaptar nuestra lengua no se sabe a qué criterios. 
Lo de la informática no es un mito (ni urbano ni rural). Tanto en los códigos ANSI como ASCII no existe una forma directa de ordenar dígrafos. Sencillamente no están contemplados en el sistema, aunque por supuesto esto se logra mediante algunos trucos simples de programación. No es mito, tampoco, que el teclado "español" es distinto del "latinoamericano", y que en ambos aparece la _ñ_, pero también cambian su posición los paréntesis, los puntos y comas, y varios signos más, que en definitiva están en ambos teclados y también en el "inglés". Y tampoco digo que estemos atendiendo a los extranjeros, muchos de ellos atraídos por la belleza y elegancia de nuestra lengua, por eso hablo de "mal entendidas necesidades".
La historia, que es de lo que entiendo algo, no se hace en un estudio o en una biblioteca. En ellos sólo podemos pretender registrar y analizar, de la manera más científica y seria posible, lo que ocurre afuera. Entiendo que con la lengua ocurre lo mismo. Y sería inútil intentar lo contrario.


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Lo que me da mucha curiosidad es saber si siempre están tan conscientes de esas diferencias prosódicas, al hablar, y de las posibles ambigüedades, al escribir.


Consciente, lo que se dice consciente, no.  A mi las tildes me salen en forma natural, es como pasar los cambios al conducir un vehículo.
Pero este afán de nivelar para abajo, de validar la ignorancia, de las nuevas disposiciones de la RAE me sacan los choros del canasto.
Como ya dijeron, las reglas de acentuación son tan simples, tan pocas, tan elementales, tan fáciles de aprender, que no veo un motivo defendible para hacer un cambio como este.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Como *éste*, querrás decir. No flaquees, Vampiro.


----------



## oa2169

¿Han pensado en los aprendices del idioma español (no nativos, por supuesto)?

Qué será más fácil para ellos, aprender: poner o no poner tildes a los pronombres demostrativos.


----------



## swift

Es que mi pregunta apuntaba a esa dirección, Vamp.  Como uno sólo puedo estar más o menos seguro de lo que quiere expresar pero no puede anticipar todas las interpretaciones posibles de lo que escribe, pues qué mejor que usar las tildes para diferenciar entre pronombres y adjetivos.


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> ¿Han pensado en los aprendices del idioma español (no nativos, por supuesto)?
> 
> Qué será más fácil para ellos, aprender: poner o no poner tildes a los pronombres demostrativos.


Ponerlas.
He visto a extranjeros enseñándoles las reglas de acentuación a algunos nativos.
Con sólo cinco vocales y reglas tan elementales no veo cómo hay gente que se puede marear.
Falta de lectura, culpa de la tele y de la hormonas del pollo.
(Chiste local, acá de todo le echan la culpa a las hormonas con que alimentan a los pollos para consumo humano)
_


----------



## Pixidio

swift said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> He leído con interés las distintas contribuciones a este hilo y desde el inicio he tenido una duda, que no publiqué pensando que alguien más lo señalaría a la larga. Pero en vista de que no lo ha mencionado nadie más, quisiera preguntarles: ¿cómo se enteran de que hay ambigüedad en el enunciado? ¿Guardan el texto en una gaveta por nueve días y al décimo lo vuelven a leer? Hago esta pregunta porque para detectar las ambigüedades en un texto es necesario tomar cierta distancia que una relectura inmediata no siempre permite establecer. ¿Cómo puede alguien asegurarse de que lo que ha escrito no tendrá anfibologías? ¿Y cómo resuelven esas ambigüedades en el habla? Y también, ¿cómo distinguen el pronombre del adjetivo al comunicarse oralmente? ¿Dibujan la tilde en el aire?



Los niños pueden aprender cualquier idioma, eso está claro. Antes se pensaba que lo hacían por repetición y que sólo hablaban a los dos, cuando habían pasado ya dos años escuchando su lengua respectiva. Ahora eso está en duda, los niños no pueden hablar antes porque su cerebro y su garganta todavía no están lo suficientemente maduros para crear y manipular sonidos. Cuando el cerebro arriba a un estadio de desarrollo dado los niños se largan a hablar, sin titubeos (no parece que estuvieran imitando algo que oyeron si no más bien creando un mensaje consistente con la gramática propia de su idioma). Existen normas lingüísticas básicas en todos los idiomas, que parece que son un reflejo de la manera en que nuestro cerebro manipula la información (por supuesto nadie sabe cómo lo hace el cerebro pero es la única explicación que se encuentra hasta ahora para ese comienzo del habla más o menos a la misma edad y con una gramática bastante correcta para todos los niños del mundo). Y los niños, aún no hablando, aprender ciertas normas de gramática y sintaxis, es algo inexplicable para muchos. Aunque no le es tanto: si pudimos (como especie) crear lenguajes tan elaborados como los actuales hace decenas o quizá centenas de miles de años ¿por qué un niño (dotado de la misma inteligencia) no podría hacerlo?
 Pensá, los idiomas, ninguno de ellos se codificó solo; nadie inventó una regla gramatical... Fue un sistema que se fue montando (o apareció de golpe, otro misterio) en respuesta a una necesidad de los seres humanos: comunicarse, compartir y coordinar... El que codifico la astronómica cantidad de información del mundo en un puñado de letras, e ideó la gramática para darle coherencia a esos garabatos no fue otro que nuestro cerebro. Tus preguntas en referencia al habla me parecen una subestimación _de_ nuestra capacidad comunicación.
Mi respuesta es netamente biológica. Evidentemente la selección natural favoreció el lenguaje en nuestra especie (a falta de garras, fuerza descomunal, vista de águila y tantas otras capacidades en las que hasta una rata nos saca ventaja) y no es para nada descabellado pensar que la habilidad de crearlo, manipularlo (y eventualmente destruirlo para recrearlo) sea innata. 
 Por último, la escritura no es nuestra forma habitual de comunicarnos, y ahí me parece de vital importancia ampliar el conjunto de signos que se usen para suplir en la medida de lo posible la falta de contexto y la de interlocutor con la menor pérdida de información posible. La ortografía sirve sólo para evitar la pérdida de eficacia de la comunicación al escribir y leer, no es que quede bonita por lo que se inventó... En esto esto con Vampiro: no hay que bajar el umbral si eso significa que perdemos eficiencia en la comunicación por escrito.
Cerrando este gran paréntesis y respondiendo a tu pregunta:
yo me doy cuenta de la función de las palabras siempre, aunque a veces me olvide de la regla y no las tilde... Pero siempre sé de qué palabra se trata; no dibujo el tilde en el aire, esa palabra me sale con tilde, inconscientemente. En la computadora muchas veces me olvidó acentos pero si escribo a mano no puede evitar ponerlos. Y sobre la ambigüedad, para mi es algo obvio, tan obvio como inexplicable.
Las ambigüedades en el habla se resuelven en cuestión de décimas de segundo: algún indicio aportado por el contexto, una seña o gesto del interlocutor, un reto, un recuerdo/vivencia común y muchísimas otras cosas a las que estamos atentos sin tener la más mínima noción de ello. Acá el problema de la escritura de nuevo se soluciona, en parte, ciñéndose a las reglas. Mi técnica para detectar ambigüedades en lo que escribo es leer mi texto como lo haría otra persona un tiempo después de que lo he escrito... No he encontrado una técnica mejor. 
P/D perdón si me fui por las ramas... Pero empecé a escribir y pensé que quedaría flojo decir que nuestra capacidad de charlatanes es innata y no decir nada más al respecto.
Creo que esto va a parar a la papelera o al café (por qué no abrieron esta discusión allá).
Saludos a todos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Una cosa que me parece interesante a este respecto es que la tilde ayuda considerablemente en la lectura del texto. Al leer un texto se va pasando la vista secuencial y ordenadamente por las palabras y centrando la atención en la que en cada momento nos ocupa, pero a su vez vamos percibiendo lateralmente las siguientes más próximas. Una tilde se advierte muy bien en este sentido adelantado, así, cuando llegamos al demostrativo, ya hemos percibido con anterioridad si se trataba o no de un pronombre, por lo que estamos mucho mejor preparados para tratar con él una vez llegado su turno y, lo que es casi mejor, tener una mejor idea de lo que puede, o no, seguirle.

Esto es extensible a cualquier tilde diacrítica.


----------



## edw

swift said:


> Buenos días:He leído con interés las distintas contribuciones a este hilo y desde el inicio he tenido una duda, que no publiqué pensando que alguien más lo señalaría a la larga. Pero en vista de que no lo ha mencionado nadie más, quisiera preguntarles: ¿cómo se enteran de que hay ambigüedad en el enunciado? ¿Guardan el texto en una gaveta por nueve días y al décimo lo vuelven a leer? Hago esta pregunta porque para detectar las ambigüedades en un texto es necesario tomar cierta distancia que una relectura inmediata no siempre permite establecer. ¿Cómo puede alguien asegurarse de que lo que ha escrito no tendrá anfibologías? ¿Y cómo resuelven esas ambigüedades en el habla? Y también, ¿cómo distinguen el pronombre del adjetivo al comunicarse oralmente? ¿Dibujan la tilde en el aire?


Buen post. Lo cierto es que la resistencia a prescindir de la tilde diacrítica es más que todo resitencia al cambio mismo. Por aquí no he visto ninguna discusión en la que se debata si 'fue' deberia de tildarse, menos la confesión de algunos de que lo hicieran aunque lo Academía haya dejado de tildarlo hace más de medio siglo. ¿Por que? Bueno, porque la mayoría de nosotros ni siquiera estábamos vivos para cuando se le quitó la tilde al 'fue', y si estábamos, ya a estas alturas, nuestros pruritos puritas han sucumbido ante la aplastante realidad: 'fue' no lleva tilde. ¿Que si se confunde el 'fue' de ser con el de ir? Pues no recuerdo. Lo que sé es que 'sólo', 'éste' y 'aquel' van a seguir la misma suerte y al cabo de 50 años (un suspiro en la era digital en que vivimos), encontraremos esas tildes diacríticas donde no deberían de estar en alguna publicación del pasado y las consideraremos hábitos afortunadamente superados._Just like 'fué'. _Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Si le buscamos la lógica, considero que diferenciar _fue_ del verbo ser e ir sería algo coherente. Si no les gustó la tilde colocada sobre un _fue_, pues que la coloquen encima del otro _fue_. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

Antes "fue" (no estoy seguro)pero sí "fui" se tildaba en los dos casos, que sea del verbo "ir" o del verbo "ser".

No creo que esto sea una cuestión de costumbre. Antes se tildaba "rió" y "frió" (ahora "rio" y "frio") y no tengo nada en contra de que le quitaran la tilde porque no induce posible ambigüedad lo que sí se hace quitando la tilde de "éste" etc. y de "sólo".

Por eso me opongo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo también me opongo totalmente, lo considero una medida de:_ español asequible para todos, si no sabes escribir, no te preocupes, con nosotros parecerás tan listo como los mismísimos eruditos._ Adoro las lenguas que son como el francés, en el sentido de que, con una _simple mirada_ puedes valorar el nivel cultural del redactor.

Un saludo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola edw.

Alguna vez se ha discutido también por aquí lo del _fue;_ no recuerdo bien si en un hilo concreto o si surgió en algún otro similar a éste. Desde luego, era un asunto distinto porque no se trataba de diferenciar categoría gramatical sino de en qué silaba recaía el acento prosódico y en los monosílabos esto está resuelto, por lo que la regla de tildarlos no parecía aportar nada (no sé si existía algún caso en el que sí).

Es probable que sea como tú dices y dentro de cincuenta años nadie ya se lo cuestione, pero también es verdad que incluso entonces seguirá siendo fundado el mismo debate de si conviene o no diferenciar palabras con la misma escritura pero función diferente. La tilde diacrítica responde a una innegable razón que no va a cambiar en cincuenta años; otra cosa es que esta razón se considere o no ya suficiente para hacerlo.

Añado a mi anterior contribución al tema del hilo.

 En defensa de la postura de la RAE conviene recordar que es más o menos coherente con su postura general sobre tildes diacríticas: sólo se utilizarán en caso de que exista diferencia tónica-átona entre las versiones. Por otro lado, admite excepciones a este criterio para algunos monosílabos (tu, si, se, de, mi, te, etc) por lo que tampoco sería tan infundado admitirlos para polisílabos.

Me ha llamado la atención el post de SevenDays en el que se dice que la RAE no acentúa estos pronombres desde hace más de, curiosamente, cincuenta años (a lo mejor le cuesta más de otros cincuenta para que se imponga). Esto, al menos en buena parte, desmonta un argumento que se ha comentado ya por aquí y que yo compartía, que lo intenta implementar ahora por facilitar la ortografía a los usuarios del idioma y su supuesta creciente ignorancia o falta de respeto a ella.


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> Me ha llamado la atención el post de SevenDays en el que se dice que la RAE no acentúa estos pronombres desde hace más de, curiosamente, cincuenta años (a lo mejor le cuesta más de otros cincuenta para que se imponga).


Hola Juandiego.

En el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, originalmente publicado en 1973, pero mi edición es de 1991, todavía emplean "sólo" (con tilde) si es un adverbio y lo comentan de esa manera en al apartado 1.8.3F,3°. En el mismo apartado emplean los demostrativos con tilde.


----------



## Nestorsm

Lo mismo digo. En la 19º ed. del Diccionario RAE de la lengua (1970) también aparece el uso de las tildes. La siguiente que tengo es la digital (22º), en la que el viejo "sólo" aparece escrito con y sin tilde. Se podría rastrear en el histórico, pero no hace cincuenta años que la RAE hizo esta modificación. 


Un problema central es el de que el uso queda sujeto al arbitrio del hablante, y a si éste es capaz de percibir la posibilidad de una ambigüedad.


No creo que sea necesario discutir si las lenguas cambian o no. Es evidente que cambian. Sí habría que discutir si hay que aplaudir lo nuevo, sólo por nuevo y, sobre todo, quién valida lo nuevo. 


Para mí, en el fondo, está en cuestión si van a seguir apareciendo cambios que aún no fueron convalidados por el uso, impuestos de manera autoritaria.


Considerando que en este foro participan (¿exclusivamente?) personas interesadas por el buen uso del español, el resultado de la encuesta, hasta ahora, indica que la "Real" Academia y sus asociadas deberán adoptar mecanismos más democráticos para seguir siendo el modelo en cuanto al mejor uso de nuestra lengua.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Yendo a lo práctico, que de todo hay que hablar un poco, quiero señalar que existe el riesgo de que en los casos de presentación de una solicitud importante, un curriculum vitae, un pliego de descargo, un escrito de alegaciones, etc. etc. el destinatario no esté al corriente de estos cambios y, por lo tanto, entienda que el escrito tiene faltas de ortografía, lo cual no beneficiará en nada al propósito que perseguimos. Hace poco he leído que no sé cuántos miles de C.V. se dejan de leer y se desestiman en el momento en que detectan una falta (presunta, claro) de ortografía.

En una ocasión presenté en el Ayuntamiento un pliego de descargo. El funcionario de la ventanilla de registro no leyó el escrito, obviamente, pero sí tuvo que comprobar si la fecha que yo había señalado en el mismo era la correcta. Entonces me dijo: _Caballero: ha escrito usted septiembre sin p._ 

_Pues sí que empezamos bien _-pensé. O como dicen los franceses irónicamente: _Ça promet _

Y como en esta encuesta no hay un apartado que diga _*ahora sí, ahora no*__, _  yo voy a votar que   sigo con las tildes por lo menos hasta que sea se*p*tuagenario (por cierto, se puede decir _sétimo_ y _setiembre _pero no _setuagenario_). 

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Hola Juandiego.
> 
> En el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, originalmente publicado en 1973, pero mi edición es de 1991, todavía emplean "sólo" (con tilde) si es un adverbio y lo comentan de esa manera en al apartado 1.8.3F,3°. En el mismo apartado emplean los demostrativos con tilde.





Nestorsm said:


> Lo mismo digo. En la 19º ed. del Diccionario RAE de la lengua (1970) también aparece el uso de las tildes. La siguiente que tengo es la digital (22º), en la que el viejo "sólo" aparece escrito con y sin tilde. Se podría rastrear en el histórico, pero no hace cincuenta años que la RAE hizo esta modificación.


Hola Peter y Nestor.
Importante dato. Entonces está mucho menos claro que el mencionado argumento de exclusivamente por facilitar no sea válido.


----------



## edw

juandiego said:


> Hola edw.
> 
> Alguna vez se ha discutido también por aquí lo del _fue;_ no recuerdo bien si en un hilo concreto o si surgió en algún otro similar a éste. Desde luego, era un asunto distinto porque no se trataba de diferenciar categoría gramatical sino de en qué silaba recaía el acento prosódico y en los monosílabos esto está resuelto, por lo que la regla de tildarlos no parecía aportar nada (no sé si existía algún caso en el que sí).






Saludos. 

Particularmente, no veo lo distinto que es el caso del 'fue' con respecto al de otras tildes diacríticas. La tilde en 'fue ' era diacrítica, obviamente. Y que se tratara de un monosílabo, pues es eso que no ha detenido a la RAE de usar la tilde diacrítica en muchos otros casos (sí, si; mí, mi; tú, tu; té, te; sé, se...). 

La tilde en 'fue', fue quitada por la razón más simple y poderosa:

- Las dos variantes de 'fue' son tónicas, pues las dos son verbos. Luego no hay ninguna razón fonética para tildar una y la otra no. 

Es lo mismo que pasa con 'solo': las dos variantes son tónicas. No tiene ningún sentido acentuar una variante y la otra no, pues la base en la que se decide la necesidad de una tilde diacrítica (normalmente y la única que tiene sentido en nuestra lengua) es en base a la oposición tónica-átona.

Aunque para mí es importante tambien el aspecto semántico-contextual. Té (sustantivo) y te (variante pronominal) significan dos cosas tan distintas y aparecen en contexto gramaticales tan distintos que confundir uno y otro es virtualmente imposible. Luego la tilde diacrítia quedará muy bonita en este caso , pero yo útil no la veo. 

Este último es el argumento que la RAE arguye con respecto a la eliminación de la tilde diacrítica en los pronombres demostrativos, y que yo, personalmente encuentro válida. Yo la ambigüedad es que nunca la he visto. Todo es cuestión de contexto. Por eso, a pesar de ser bastante bueno, acentúando diacríticamente, nunca entendí bien la regla de acentuación diacrítica de los demostrativos, mucho menos su utilidad.


----------



## juandiego

Hola de nuevo, edw.

He hecho en otro hilo la consulta de si la antigua acentuación del _fué_ respondía a un criterio diacrítico entre _ser_ e _ir_. A ver qué contestan los que en su día lo estudiaron así pero me da la impresión que se debía a que entonces los monosílabos se consideraban agudos y la nueva norma lo que hizo fue simplemente excluirlos de esta categorización. Desde luego, siempre he visto definida la tilde diacrítica como diferenciadora de categoría gramatical y en este caso no existía por ser ambos verbos.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la posibilidad de anfibología es remota (_Quería a ¿este/éste? muerto_; _Voy ¿sólo/solo? al cine; ¿Té/Te? vendo al peso_) y bien se podría prescindir de la acentuación diacrítica si es sólo un asunto de comprensión del texto; aunque ayuda a identificar de inmediato, como ayudaría una grafía completamente diferente de cada versión.

También estoy de acuerdo en que hay bastante de resistencia al cambio pero también es normal que quienes se tomaron la molestia de aprender a identificar categoría gramatical de palabras y respetar su correspondiente diferenciación ortográfica ahora se sientan traicionados por la Academia por desmontar la validez de su propia justificación —pese a seguir estando ahí— y aceptar el criterio mayoritario de uso de quienes no se molestaron en comprender la diferencia y aplicarla (opiniones respetables contrarias al margen).

Para mí el gran problema del criterio de acentuación diacrítica actual es que sigue sin ser homogéneo. Ahora, o desde cuando así haya sido, se dice que sólo en caso de diferencia tónica-átona pero a la vez se mantienen excepciones de monosílabos con versiones tónicas de ambos casos. Opiniones de hasta dónde conviene aplicar la tilde diacrítica al margen ya que cada uno tiene la suya, mientras la RAE no establezca un criterio homogéneo y siga modificando casos particulares sin que exista una nueva razón que justifique el cambio, seguirá recibiendo críticas y encontrará dificultad en que su criterio al respecto se respete.


----------



## edelau

Miren aquí, artículos públicos que hablan del tema (existen más periódicos que hablan del tema, pero es imposible leer el artículo si no eres cliente).
20 minutos: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1696378/0/rae-ortografia/tilde-solo-este/lengua-cambios/
Estandarte: http://www.estandarte.com/noticias/...aso-tilde-en-solo-y-este-ese-aquel-_1636.html

El empezar a usar estas palabras sin acento era una recomendación y los que decidieran seguir acentuándolas no estarían cometiendo un error ortográfico. Así que supongo que la respuesta sería, a criterio de uno mismo. (?)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Es que a pesar de lo que ha recomendado la RAE en la _Gramática_ del 2010, mucha gente ha decidido que seguirá usando esos acentos (yo me incluyo).

En fin. Mil gracias por tu contribución, edelau.

Saludo.


----------



## Peón

Yo los uso.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cuando un chico deje una nota a los padres que diga "Voy solo a la escuela" no se va a saber si va nada más que a la escuela (y a ninguna otra parte) o bien les hace saber que ya está grandecito como para que no lo acompañe nadie.
A mí particularmente no me convence la idea de que se retiren los diacríticos porque las palabras se diferencian "por su acentuación en la frase". El acento diacrítico no contribuye a la acentuación porque sin él la palabra se acentuaría (sonaría) de igual modo, y en definitiva las estaríamos distinguiendo por la entonación de la frase...esto último no lo creo.


----------



## Alundra

Yo los sigo poniendo.


----------



## Julvenzor

A mí los diacríticos me parecen importantísimo. No solamente son útiles para soslayar anfibologías, sino que los considero una forma eficiente de distinguir las diferentes funciones gramaticales de una misma palabra. ¡Cuán nos facilitaría la sintaxis! Si por mí fuera, les pondría tilde hasta a "_ótro_" para mantenter la consistencia:

Ése es otro caso.
Eso es _ótro_.

Un saludo.


----------



## joey31415

A mi me gusta seguir las reglas ortográficas, sean buenas o no, pero en la clase de español siempre pongo los diacríticos según las viejas reglas porque temo que mi profesor me quite puntos por no haber conocido las nuevas reglas. Lo bueno es que hablo español mejor que mi profesor, entonces si decidiera quitar los diacríticos, dudo que el me quitara puntos, pero tengo miedo de tomar riesgos...


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Yo sigo las nuevas reglas. Será que por no ser nativohablante, me siento obligado a atenerme a las reglas establecidas por las autoridades. 

En algunos casos las nueva reglas hasta me gustan. Yo nunca percibí una diferencia muy clara entre la pronunciación de pie (sustantivo) y pié (del verbo piar). (Además de que "pié" se escucha muy poco y casi siempre en pico de un pollo hispanohablante.)

Y para bien o para mal, ya me acostumbré a los pronombres (este, aquel, etc.) escritos sin tilde.

Lo de "Juan *solo* habla español", por otra parte, me sigue molestando.


----------



## totor

Queridos, en principio agradezco a JeSuisSnob haberme señalado este hilo (yo había puesto otro con el mismo tema), que desconocía.

Como dijo hace rato el amigo Lurrezko


Lurrezko said:


> Yo acentuaré los pronombres hasta que la muerte nos separe.


a lo que agregaré también los demostrativos, los adverbios y lo que sea necesario.

Y ya que estamos, recomiendo a todos la lectura de este texto de Pérez-Reverte, también miembro (pero inteligente) de la RAE.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Estudié la primaria en los sesentas, no podría dejar de usarlos aunque quisiera, hemos estado juntos demasiado tiempo.


----------

